

An excellent beginner's guide to health and fitness - NZ_Matt
http://www.liamrosen.com/fitness.html

======
pkmays
Good article, matches most of the things I have learned about diet and
fitness.

A _lot_ of sources state that eating smaller meals more times a day increases
metabolism. Personally I'll need more hard evidence before I relegate it to a
myth.

